# Anchors



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey i was wondering if anyone had any advice about buying anchors. I do a lot of fishing on wrecks in the gulf. I also have a 21 foot cc. So if you could point me in the direction of weight and type of anchor.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I can help you and have used anchors, chain and float assemblies.

Ron 850-712-2603


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Do you have a used wreck anchor? If so, how much? Thanks.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BMH77 (11/21/2008)*Do you have a used wreck anchor? If so, how much? Thanks.


No I don't have any wreck anchors but josh on the forum does make them at a good price. Just do a search for wreck anchors on the forum.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Are those made from stainless? or scrap rebar ?

SeaLark what kinda of anchor do you use?

I looked at the mighty might stainless wreck anchors,Wow they are expensive

but I like the idea

anyone ever use a mighty might?

I can't use a rusty rebar anchor.....I don't want any rust on my boat

salt and rust are one nasty azz mess to deal with


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I used one of the MIghty Mite wreck anchor and it worked great. My rope got tangled in a wreck and cut, so I lost the anchor as well. It served its purpose for quite a while though.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Nat (11/21/2008)*Are those made from stainless? or scrap rebar ?
> 
> SeaLark what kinda of anchor do you use?
> 
> ...


Nat, I use a claw anchor on my boat. The wreck anchors Josh makes are made from rebar. One thing to remember about stainless wreck anchors is that stainless when bent back and forth tends to get hardeded and will break after rebending the bars on a wreck anchor. It takes quite a few bends to break them but they wont last as long as steel ones.


----------

